# Green Stuff Workshop - Fabrics 1 Loincloth -Class in Session



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry the tutorial is a little late today, here is the tool prep, less tools then last time. the tutorial should be written in about 5 hrs or so










#1. Superglue
#2. Small water cup
#3. Plasticard
#4. Scalpel/sharp knife
#5. Sculpting tool
#6. A rounded tool - sculpting tools with rounded edges help leave a smooth surface when u need to work the GS on to an object, u can use a wet finger or anything with a small round edge


right guys, today am just goin to take u through how to create a basic loincloth, although the final result is on a space marine this technique is very versitile, with uses for every race (except nids, unless u want a guant eating it!)

right guys, mix ur green stuff 40 blue 60 green and let it cure for about 25 mins








mold it in to a rough square blob, then push it out with ur thumb and try to get an even thickness, make sure u thoroughly wet the plasticard before u do this, its very important for a later stage
















Cut the sides of the GS and get a strip that is roughly a little wider then the area u want to use it for, then cut the top and the bottom off, to the size u want (about half the height of the mini)










Then cut a shallow half moon into the top, making sure u leave small strip of GS on either side, then use ur wet tilted blade (like last workshop)to slowly lift the cloth off the plasticard. If u are struggling with this, leave the GS for 10 mins longer and repeat the previous stages, ensuring u use alot of water










Use the blunt side of ur blade or tool and push 2 lines it to the bottom of the cloth, and about half way up. Make sure u spilt them into even thirds










Lift the cloth up with ur tool and gently place it on the are u want. In this pic I have lined up the right hand side strip of with the spacers between the leg and pelvis (wot do u call them? :þ). Gently I use the rounded tool to push the strip down on to the mini, goin from just above the pelvis to the end, ensuring it stays smooth and doesn’t change shape too much.










Repeat the above step on the other side. If its too wide don’t worry, just let the centre bulge forward, equally, if its not wide enough u may be able to stretch the GS across.










Then, using the flat part of ur tool, (ur blade) slowly and gently push the centre out, so its a nice smooth curve, bring it out roughly 6-8mm.










Then use the blunt side of ur knife of tool to push the centre again to bring it to a sharp point










Now remember the lines we placed earlier on? We are goin to use these now to make the folds. Start at the centre, place the back of ur knife, UNDERNEATH the middle of the cloth, then gently push down on either side, working it up almost to the central part u pulled out

















Now move over to the right and place the back of ur knife, on TOP of the cloth and use ur tool to pull the edges up, so u get a nice curve goin up to the flat part at the top











Now repeat the above step on the other side. Using this technique u can continue to work on each fold to make them very deep










Final folds. Once u have finished deepening the folds use the back of ur knife and gently press from the top of the strips and to the side of the top central fold. This will increase the depth ot the central fold and make the strips more realistic. 



















Extra Details

Use a mechanical pencil (0.4mm) and gently push at the top of the strips. This creates wot looks like a small rivet










Leave the GS to cure overnight and then sculpt some shapes out and lay them on top of the loincloth to add army/unit specific details.

Increase the size and use them on shields or vehicles

Use the loincloth on diff areas, u can quite easily fit it in to backpacks.

Workshop 3 – will be posted at 15:00 next moday and it will be on banners and capes


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking good darkmessiah, I've unfortunately just started to put
together a model for the purity seals :wink: 

Did find a bit a green stuff tucked away in the good old bits box,
so I figured I'd get started tonight. I also found Inquisitor Gideon
Lorr in there as well, so I decided to dig his rules up as I remembered
he had 3 veteran guardsmen with him. Seemed like fun to make one
and see how it turns out. But they have carapace armour, so I figured
I'd give that a try as well. The whole killing 2 birds with 1 stone thing :wink: 

I should have a picture or two ready tomorrow and then it is on to
a loincloth. Also looking forward to that cape tutorial.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

When it comes to cloth, especially capes and the like, the one thing you have to remember above everything else is folding. If the folds are slightly natural, it looks good, and you can get away with it. Oherwise, it looks like a blanket in a tornado.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet tutorial again DM. Should have something done tomorrow 

Looking forward to the banners and capes for sure.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice job  and just for thought, at least for me and maybe some others out there, another workshop tutorial that would be a good idea, for marines how to do the arm/leg gaps between power armor i often see reconstructed with GS while reposing marine models, i kno it sounds kinda basic, but a tutorial to make it look good might be good for beginers with GS like me and possibly others out there


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

i might do somethin like that daemonsrus after i get u guys through the basic though


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol ok  looking forward to future lessions


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Voila


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

nice work wraithlord  and good workshop on this one


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

nice work for ur first try wraith, looking good.

one tip, point the top triangle fold a little more on ur next one and uv got it!

am proud of u son! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, I think I am actually going to redo it. It doesn't show in the pic very much but the cloth is actually quite lumpy looking. Now that I know what to do however I should have no problems redoing it.

Granted, I think I did a fair job on the daemon prince lointcloth that is on my ongoing project too


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice tutorial, I had real problems trying to build up a similar styled cape for my Jetbike Farseer, may have to try a few of those guidlines In the future,
Cheers


----------

